# تعالوا ؛؛؛؛لنتعرف،،،معنا ؛؛؛على مدينة الصخر العتيق؛؛؛؛؛



## اني بل (19 يونيو 2009)

إذا توجهت إلى شرق العاصمة الجزائر وتحديدا 490 كيلومتر منها؛ فأنت في زيارة للؤلؤة تاريخية أثرية.. مدينة (قسنطينة)، تلك المدينة المتفردة لكونها الوحيدة في العالم التي بُنيت على صخرة كبيرة مما جعلها تكنّى بـ"مدينة الصخر العتيق". 







يقول مؤرخون أنّ مدينة قسنطينة تأسست سنة 1450 ق.م ، وهناك من يرجع نشاتها إلى قبل ذلك بكثير، وسُميت قسنطينة نسبة إلى الإمبراطور الروماني "قسطنطين" الذي حكم المدينة من سنة 324 م إلى 337 م، كما كانت قسنطينة قديما تسمى "سيرتا"، بعد أن نزح إليها بنو كنعان من فلسطين حوالي سنة 1300 ق.م وامتزجوا بقدماء النوميديين سكان المغرب الأوسط وقتها.






تعاقبت على قسنطينة خلال 17 قرنا عدة حضارات وأقوام من البونيقيين والنوميديين والبيزنطيين إلى الوندال والرومان ثم الفتوحات الاسلامية والوجود التركي في الجزائر، وتولى حكم قسنطينة كوكبة من الشخصيات التاريخية على مر العصور، منهم سيفاكس أحد الحكام الرومان، مرورا بماسينيسا الحاكم النوميدي ويوغرطة حاكم قرطاجة، وصولا إلى القائد التركي الشهير "صالح باي".






وظلت قسنطينة لمدة طويلة صعبة المنال على الفرنسيين الذين أخضعوها لحكمهم سنة 1838 






7 أبواب

أكثر ما يشد الزائر إلى مدينة قسنطينة تلك الأقواس الرومانية التي مازالت تتوسط المدينة والتي يمكن رؤيتها في كل زوايا المدينة، كما تتميز قسنطينة بحيها العتيق "السويقة" بشوارعه الضيقة وحجارته الملساء.






تحيط بمدينة قسنوالآن مع جسر *سيدي راشد* وهو جسر حجري راااائع

طينة 7 أبواب، جميعها تُغلق في المساء، ليعاد فتحها مع فجر اليوم التالي، أعلى هذه الأبواب يسمى "باب الجابية" يقع على ارتفاع 510 متر.. يقول الشيخ "أحمد" (86 عاما) أنّ عموم النسوة والعائلات المقيمة بالحواضر كنّ يدخلنّ قسنطينة عبر هذا الباب ليزرن مقام وليّ صالح يدعى "سيدي راشد".






وخلف باب "الجايبة"، هناك باب "القنطرة" الذي يمثل همزة الوصل بين وسط المدينة وضفتها الجنوبية، تماما مثل باب "الواد" الذي يمكّن من دخول الروابي، بينما يسمح باب "الحنانشة" بالذهاب إلى الينابيع، كما أنّ هناك باب "الرواح" الذي يوصل إلى المغسل الشمالي للمنطقة، وبمحاذاته باب "الجديد" المستحدث سنة 1925، ويعدّ الباب الأخير  "سيرتا" سرا غامضا، ولا يزال موصدا في وجه قاصديه ولا يعلم أحد ما يوجد خلفه، علما أنّه اكتشف قبل 74 عاما، ويقال أنّ قدماء الرومان اتخذوه معبدا.






لجسر التالي هو عبارة عن مسلك للراجلين فقط.والمنظر منه رائع والإحساس بالعلو  أروع ولكنه يتطلب شجاعة وخاصة عند هبوب الرياح

كما تتوفر قسنطينة على ثمانية جسور معلقة بنيت إبان فترة التواجد العثماني بالجزائر وكذا حقبة الاحتلال الفرنسي، وبسبب ذلك سُميت قسنطينة بـ"مدينة الصخر العتيق" و"عاصمة الجسور المعلقة".



سوق العصر


تمتلك قسنطينة سوقا تاريخية تسمى "سوق العصر" التي يمكن لقاصديها اقتناء ما يريدون من الخضر والفواكه والأقمشة والأدوات المنزلية والملابس والأحذية، وتقول حكايات أهل الحارات هناك أنّ تسمية "سوق العصر" تجد تفسيرا لها في توقف جميع التجار عن أنشطتهم فور سماعهم آذان العصر، والمثير في الموضوع أنّ أولئك التجار يتركون بضائعهم لكي يقتات منها الفقراء والمساكين.






وتتميز الحياة الاجتماعية بقسنطينة بمحافظة نساءها المخضرمات على ارتداء الملاءات السوداء، رغم التحولات العميقة التي عرفها المجتمع المحلي.. الحاجة خيرة (72 سنة) توضح أنّ الملاية السوداء انتشرت قبل مائتي سنة، حزنا على رحيل الحاكم التركي الشهير "أحمد باي".






جسر *القنطرة*


وتشتهر قسنطينة بمائدتها التقليدية التي تقترح على زائريها كوكبة من الأطباق والأكلات الشعبية على غرار "شربة الحمص بلحم الأرانب"، والحريرة وغيرهما.

لوحات خالدة

يعتبر الجامع الكبير بقسنطينة من أشهر مساجد الجزائر، أنشأه محمد أبو علي البغدادي عام 513هـ/1136م، زمن الدولة الصنهاجية، وجرى جلب دعائمه الرخامية وأهم مواد بنائه من ايطاليا، وجرى إتمام بناؤه قبل نحو 9 قرون.

وترتفع منارة الجامع الكبير إلى حدود133  درجة، واتخذ هذا الجامع من طرف العالم الشهير ورائد النهضة الجزائرية الحديثة عبد الحميد بن باديس(1889- 1940) مقاما لإلقاء دروسه، وكان قبلة لكبار العلماء، بينهم العالم المصري الراحل محمد الغزالي والشيخ الداعية يوسف القرضاوي اللذان واظبا على إلقاء دروس به منتصف ثمانينيات القرن الماضي.

يتوسط قسنطينة "قصر الباي" الذي يعد إحدى الروائع الحية، حيث يبحر القصر العريق بزائريه في رحلة عبر الزمن، كما يعتبر شاهدا حيا عن الحضارة العثمانية وما تركه حكامها.

هذا الصرح العملاق يمتد على مساحة قدرها 1600 متر مربع، يتميز بنقوش شاهدة على بهاء فن العمارة العثماني، من خلال تنوعه الهندسي والزخرفي، يشتمل طابقه الأرضي على حدائق رحبة، ويحتوي على 121 غرفة و500 باب ونافذة مصنوعة من خشب الأرز، تم طلاءه بالألوان الحمراء الخضراء والصفراء، كما يلاحظ المتجول في ردهات القصر، وجود 27رواقا، و250 عمودا من الرخام جيء بها من مناطق متوسطية مختلفة.

شاهد معالم مدينة الصخر العتيق







على بعد أمتار منه فقط محطة القطار وتمثال الإمبراطور *قسطنطين* الذي سميت به المدينة 






ومن بين معالم سيرتا أيضا تمثال *المونيمون* *monument* الذي وراء صاحبته أسطورة مختلف فيها 











وجامعة قسنطينة والتي في هندستها عبارة عن مقلمة+مسطرة+مبرا+مدوايات وقلم+كناب مفتوح+....وكل جزء عبارة عن مبنى*مبنى الحقوق+الإدارة+المكتبة+قاعة المحاضرات....*
هذه جولة مبسطة لحقييقة قسنطينة  مبنية على صخرتين مربوطتين بالجسور وتسمى أيضا مدينة الصخر العتيق.​
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/قسنطينة


----------



## اني بل (19 يونيو 2009)

كنت أريد أن أرضي قسنطينة حجراً...حجراً ، جسراً ...جسراً ...حياً ...حياً

كنت أعبرها ذهاباً واياباً بفرشاتي، وكأنني أعبرها بشفاهي ...أقبل ترابها...وأحجارها ...وأشجارها..ووديانها...

أوزع عشقي على مساحتها قبلاً ملونة...أرشها بها شوقاً....

وجنوناً ...وحباً...حتى العرق.






بنت البلد الكاتبة الجزائرية المعروفة أحلام مستغانمي​


----------



## sara A (19 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا ومميز*
*ميرسى كتير يا جورجينا*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

موضوعك جد رائع يا جورجينا

تشكرات لك

الرب يباركك


----------



## نادر نجيب (19 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميـــــــــــــل  جـــــــــــدآ   يا  جورجينا  


ربنا  يبارك  حياتك  ويحافظ  عليكى


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2009)

معلومات راااااااائعه يا جورجينا 

ميررررسى ليكى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## اني بل (20 يونيو 2009)

sara




​


----------



## اني بل (20 يونيو 2009)

كليموالعزيز




​


----------



## كوك (20 يونيو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## happy angel (21 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى حبيبتى معلومات رااائعه جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## اني بل (22 يونيو 2009)

نادر العزيز


----------



## اني بل (25 يونيو 2009)

هابي العزيزة ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي وربنا يباركك ​


----------

